# how can i make my business successful?



## joiner andy (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi i have lots of work and customers, but still i just tick on by i'm scared to set anyone on incase the work did ever dry up. How do i become more business minded? Are you a success? What's your secret? Thanks Andy


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If you're not a spammer, and you have lots of work and customers...what's the problem?















 







.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

The answers to his questions are what books are written about and classes taught in schools.

Personall I think that being a successful business person is more about your "as born with mental capacity" then what you learn about in books and schools. If you do not have the correct mental attitude you will never be able to succeed in marginal times.

George


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*avoid typos in your ads and correspondence*

Quote:









*how can i make mu business successful?* 
Hi i have lots of work and customers, but still i just tick on by i'm scared to set anyone on incase the work did ever dry up. How do i become more business minded? Are you a success? What's your secret? Thanks Andy

You will make a better impression if you use spell check and use capital letters where appropriate. First impressions are just that. You don't get a second chance at a first impression.
Facebook is becoming a great source of one on one recommendations since when you "like" someone they will get all the messages and their friends will get them also...word of mouth will spread rapidly if you do good work.

Good Luck, :thumbsup: bill


----------



## StoneH (Aug 24, 2012)

A woodworking business is just like any other business in that you have to make an effort to market your talents and seek out clients. At one time, professionals were limited in large part to working with local clients, but this has changed in recent years in large part due to the Internet. 

You absolutely have to have an Internet presence for you to make it as a woodworker today. Simply having a website isn't enough, though. I took a look in your website and I found it very interessting. But, you should be proactively marketing that site through SEO "search engine optimization", backlinking, Facebook, Google Plus, Twitter... If you aren't familiar with these terms, you need to take time to learn. Your time will be well-rewarded. 

Good Luck


----------



## joiner andy (Aug 19, 2012)

Some good advice, i'm already doing most of it though. I think I should be employing someone as I'm having to turn work away. What did you find interesting about the website? It's not finished yet. Please excuse my spelling mistakes


----------



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

> think I should be employing someone as I'm having to turn work away.


Either that, or you should be charging more.

Ask yourself, "Why do these people come to you?"

That should help you figure out what to do next.


----------



## joiner andy (Aug 19, 2012)

Wood4Brains said:


> Either that, or you should be charging more.
> 
> Ask yourself, "Why do these people come to you?"
> 
> That should help you figure out what to do next.


Good reply thanks


----------



## joiner andy (Aug 19, 2012)

I reckon I mostly under price, what's the average joiner's hourly rate in America?


----------



## joiner andy (Aug 19, 2012)

Slightly off topic, please YouTube Lucy spragart x factor 2012. It's a girl from my home city. Enjoy


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

joiner andy said:


> I reckon I mostly under price, what's the average joiner's hourly rate in America?


If you are running a business by yourself and have a full shop and are insured according to your laws then we charge $45 on the very low end to $100+ on the high end. 

Right now I charge $65-70


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

I try to get 1000 bucks an hour.....


----------

